# Backroads to Dollywood?



## shmoore (Nov 27, 2006)

We are familiar with the crowded roads in Sevierville and Pigeon Forge. Does anyone know about backroads to Dollywood that would avoid these traffic jams? 

We are headed to the new Crown Plaza resort in Gatlinburg on Friday from northeast Tennessee and wanted to stop by Dollywood on our way in.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 28, 2006)

*Back Roads*

I think this thread should give you some ideas.  It depends on what time of the week and day you plan to visit as well.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13856&highlight=pigeon+forge


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 28, 2006)

They have recently opened (though only two lanes and a stupid slow speed limit) part of the new road from Sevierville to Pigeon Forge, going right by Dollywood. I'm terrible with road numbers, but as you approach the old main red light (after Krogers, Staples, etc), there is a new light that lets you turn left. Turn left, take another left at the next light, then watch for the flashing sign that says something like "Veterans Blvd now open. Gat/Pig Forge traffic take second right".

I have to take DS12 to work tomorrow, so will try to remember the road numbers. He's the red-headed shepherd in "Oh Holy Night" if you're there on a night he's working.

Sheila


----------



## Kozman (Nov 28, 2006)

*New Road*

I think this road is Middle Creek or an extension.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually, the new road bypasses Middle Creek, which is a good thing. It always tended to clog up around the hospital area.

Sheila


----------



## Kozman (Nov 29, 2006)

sfwilshire said:
			
		

> Actually, the new road bypasses Middle Creek, which is a good thing. It always tended to clog up around the hospital area.
> 
> Sheila



That's good news.  So, what is the speed limit on the new road.  I recall them being excessively low on most Pigeon Forge area roads.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 29, 2006)

Kozman said:
			
		

> So, what is the speed limit on the new road.  I recall them being excessively low on most Pigeon Forge area roads.



A good portion of it is 20 mph, where it is still 2 lane and under major construction. My car won't go that slow. 

I've seen people stopped, so I know they do at least some enforcement. 

Right before you get to Dollywood it goes up to 45 mph.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 30, 2006)

OK. I wrote it down while I was driving yesterday.

S Highway 66

Right before you get to downtown Sevierville, follow the signs to North 411. This requires two left turns, both at lights. Try not to think about the fact that you're really driving South.

All of the lights are numbered. Turn right at light 17.1, which puts you on Veterans Blvd. 

Follow the road (slowly) and it will take you just past Dollywood. I looked again last night and part of it is 25 mph, part 20. Can't explain why. One of the 20s was a school zone, but then there is another.

It's probably just as well that we are all bypassing Middle Creek. I just read that they are starting an 80 million dollar project to build a new hospital campus across the street from the old one. It's a two year project.

Sheila


----------



## shmoore (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. You are so kind to take time to do this for us and for the other Tuggers who will use it.

Have a wonderful weekend. You certainly have made ours easier.


----------



## shmoore (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone every used Buckman Road/Bear Creek Road or Pittman Center Road from Route 321 to get to Dollywood?

Thanks to Shelia's new info about using North 411, my husband wonders about getting off I 40 at exit 432 that is Highway 411 and getting to Veterans Blvd that way.

Has anyone tried that route.


By the way, you all have been so helpful. We can't thank you enough.:whoopie:


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have taken Pitman Center Road both directions between 35 in Sevierville and 321 near Gatlinburg.  I used it to bypass the traffic in Pigeon Forge over Labor Day weekend.  It is a very slow and twisting road but not much traffic.

I don't understand your question using Pitman Center Road from 321 to go to Dollywood.  If you are already in or near Gatlinburg it would be much quicker going on the Parkway (441 between Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg) unless you are traveling at a very peak time of day in a very peak season.  Yes, I have been caught in the congestion on that road but you can plan around it.

Right now I can't believe the traffic is very heavy at all except on the weekend's.

I am not familiar with Crown Plaza in Gatlinburg, I have heard of Crown Park which is right next door to GTS. If that is where you are staying it is a GREAT location for Gatlinburg if you don't mind walking a bit.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 30, 2006)

*Exit 432*



			
				shmoore said:
			
		

> Has anyone every used Buckman Road/Bear Creek Road or Pittman Center Road from Route 321 to get to Dollywood?
> 
> Thanks to Shelia's new info about using North 411, my husband wonders about getting off I 40 at exit 432 that is Highway 411 and getting to Veterans Blvd that way.
> 
> ...



I always go that way when coming in from the south.  I've never had a problem.


----------



## shmoore (Dec 1, 2006)

We will be at Crown Park. My sister booked it and I haven't been there before. We have a three bedroom lockout. It looks nice on the net.

We will use your advice about using the parkway down to Pigeon Forge from Gatlinburg.

I had better go finish packing.

Thanks again.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 1, 2006)

The worst traffic is always on 66 and the Parkway on Friday afternoon/evening and Saturday going toward Gatlinburg and leaving Gatlinburg on Sunday. Last Sunday, the traffic was backed up on 66 all the way from the interstate to Sevierville. I've never seen it quite that bad. Must have been all those holiday shoppers. We were going against the traffic and breezed right through.

Here's another one I'll have to look up the number for, but we always take Chapman Hwy to and from downtown Knoxville to Sevierville at times when we predict 66 will be backed up. It's slower normally because there are lots of traffic lights and reduced speed limits, but it beats sitting in traffic. There is an I-40 exit right downtown that is marked to the Smokies (I think), so it's easy to find.

Sheila


----------



## shmoore (Dec 2, 2006)

We modified Shelia's recommendation since we were coming in from the  north. We went on I 40 and took the Newport exit going to route 411. from there I followed her directions and it worked like a charm! I thought it was strange to have a redlight numbered 17.1, but lo and behold.....there it was. We had no traffic problems at all and just breezed right in to Dollywood. We arrived about 2:15 on a Friday. We enjoyed the shows and the lights were awesome. Everything went very smoothly.

After dinner and seeing the Christmas tree show we headed to our condo. We arrived at Gatlinburg's city limit about 8:30 pm and immediately saw a mass of red tail lights. I knew it would be bad, but man it was slow. Finally we realized that they were having a parade!!!!!!!!!  :annoyed:  It took us two hours to get to our condo, Crwon Park Resort. It is brand new, very beautiful and in keeping with the Smoky Mountains.

Thank you guys for helping us. I will keep my eyes open and hope to help you someday.

Sandy


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 4, 2006)

shmoore said:
			
		

> We modified Shelia's recommendation since we were coming in from the  north. We went on I 40 and took the Newport exit going to route 411. from there I followed her directions and it worked like a charm! I thought it was strange to have a redlight numbered 17.1, but lo and behold.....there it was. We had no traffic problems at all and just breezed right in to Dollywood. We arrived about 2:15 on a Friday. We enjoyed the shows and the lights were awesome. Everything went very smoothly.
> 
> After dinner and seeing the Christmas tree show we headed to our condo. We arrived at Gatlinburg's city limit about 8:30 pm and immediately saw a mass of red tail lights. I knew it would be bad, but man it was slow. Finally we realized that they were having a parade!!!!!!!!!  :annoyed:  It took us two hours to get to our condo, Crwon Park Resort. It is brand new, very beautiful and in keeping with the Smoky Mountains.
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to see that parade. It usually shows up on television at some later date and looks interesting. Sorry it held up your trip. I think you might have been able to take the Gatlinburg bypass toward the park and then backtrack into Gatlinburg, but I'm not sure of the parade route.

I checked the road number for the one directly from downtown Knoxville to Sevierville. It's only faster at times of peak traffic in the direction you're going. It is 441 South if you're going from Knoxville to Sevierville or North if you're going the other way. Lots of red lights, but at least it moves.

Sheila


----------

